# EOI query - ICT Business Development Manager - 225212



## ashutosh.raina (Jan 24, 2009)

HI All,

I would need some expert advice:

I am planning to fill my EOI today and my skill is: ICT Business Development Manager - 225212. 

My understanding is that my skill code is not in general skill list but is in state SOL. I have checked the individual state sites and have seen that my skill is in demand in South Australia and ACT only, out of which SA is favorable because of criteria which I can fulfill (no local job offer but willing to be there for 2 years, etc).

My query is:
With my skills, can I apply for 489 or 189 also or am I eligible ONLY for Sub class 190?

If anyone can respond back, that will be of great help.


Thanks,
Ashu


----------



## ashutosh.raina (Jan 24, 2009)

Query 2:

Do I need to apply on SA site for state sponsorship before I apply for EOI?


Ashu


----------



## ManAusy (Apr 24, 2012)

have look for SS process -- 
First EOI , then add EOI in SS website..
details below 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-190-when-logging-eoi-using-skillselect.html


----------



## mimfarook (May 30, 2013)

HI @Ashuntosh.raina,

Would you be able to tell me if I fall under this category. I am working as Assistant manager-business development and involved in the selling of Data Center products, Banking software.

There are other categories like sales and marketing manager and technical sales representative nec which i feel covers my experience as well. 

Like you i am also planning to go to SA but under 190 as i have 55 points and need the 5 points from state nomination.

I believe if you have more than 60 points you should be able to apply under 189. and 489 would be if you want only provisional visa. 

I would suggest 189 or 190 but 190 would be safer i think.

Look forward to your feedback on my occupation.


----------



## pavan kumar (Feb 23, 2014)

ashutosh.raina said:


> HI All,
> 
> I would need some expert advice:
> 
> ...


Hi Ashu,

If you are still active in this forum, please do reply.

I am planning to apply under 225212 BDM.

pavan
9538914352


----------



## ashutosh.raina (Jan 24, 2009)

HI Pavan,

I am active on the forum.

If you have any Q's, you can connect on:

ashutosh dot raina at gmail dot com


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

I am still confused, will this category come again in any state ? Can somebody give me some suggestions whether I should submit papers for skill assessment for ICT Business Development Manager - 225212 ?? Somebody please help me out


----------



## nikkon24 (Jul 1, 2014)

abmsharif said:


> I am still confused, will this category come again in any state ? Can somebody give me some suggestions whether I should submit papers for skill assessment for ICT Business Development Manager - 225212 ?? Somebody please help me out


Hi abmsharif,
Even i have planned to submit papers for ict BDM 225212, my assessment through vetasses is positive....but i missed my chance in july 1st 2014 
How about you and are you going through any agent ? If you dont mind can you please give me your e-mail so that i can connect you directly as we r from bangladesh.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## abmsharif (May 17, 2014)

sent you a personal message, please call or share your contact


----------



## Navibrar (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi all

Is this forum still active 

Query was on ict bdm occupation for australia as I want to start my assessment being in India


----------



## aawezz (Nov 2, 2016)

Navibrar said:


> Hi all
> 
> Is this forum still active
> 
> Query was on ict bdm occupation for australia as I want to start my assessment being in India


@navibrar, can u share your email id, as i have been trying to connect with someone in same category.


----------



## tarunmehta (Aug 7, 2017)

aawezz said:


> @navibrar, can u share your email id, as i have been trying to connect with someone in same category.


@navibrar , @aawezz, can you guys pls share your email id? wanted to know if you made any headway with ICT BDM


----------



## jandeep.singh (Jan 22, 2018)

*225212 - ict bdm*

Hi,

Is anyone still applying for 225212 for 190? I have recently filed EOI and would like to discuss.

Thanks.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello Jandeep
Just joined the forum and went through your post .Iam also planning to apply for NSW VISA 190 but have some queries ..Hope to get it resolved from you.
1Do we have to submit the 10th n 12th certificates along with the bachelor n master degree?
2. Do we have to submit the payslips ( on co.letterheads) and bank statements of all 10 yrs to claim maximum pts ?
3. What was the processing time for Ur assessment from vetassess and how much does it cost?
Your information will be highly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gaurav0406 (Apr 7, 2018)

jandeep.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone still applying for 225212 for 190? I have recently filed EOI and would like to discuss.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Jandeep,

I am also planning to apply for the same 
Would like to connect with you offline.


----------



## Temitea (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi @jandeep.singh. I very new on this forum and intending starting my ICT BDM accessment process. Please can you share your email ID so as I'll need some help. Many thanks in advance


----------



## Jackiewong (Jul 8, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I’m new to this forum.
I was lodged EOI for captioned occupation in June 2018 and target to NT SS, my current points is 65. (Preparing to attemp PTE in coming two months)
May I know any past experiences about the occupation and how’s your progress? Let’s share.

Best Regards,
Jackie


----------



## neetu123 (May 23, 2018)

jandeep.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone still applying for 225212 for 190? I have recently filed EOI and would like to discuss.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi please help if you have any relevant info on this

My job code:225212(Vetassess) and my degree isn't relevant.
So as per they have mentioned in their website I need to have atleast 3 years of relevant work expereience in last 5 years or 2 years of work experience with relevant degree of AQF diploma level 

2010 - 2011 (1.5 relevant work exp)
2016-2019 (2.6 relevant work exp)

I have an executive part time mba degree , is this considered to be at AQF Diploma level ? any idea?


----------



## varunvig (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum. I'm planning to apply under subclass 190 for ICT 225212 (Business Development Manager).
Hoping to learn more about the existing policies and limitations, if any. Any one who could share their experience OR knowledge would be really appreciated. 

Thanks!
Varun


----------

